# Sub Needed in Near St. Paul, MN



## Snowmover33 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have a commercial property (retail location) in Maplewood we are looking to contract out for the season. Must be insured.
If you're interested, please contact me at [email protected] ASAP!
Thank you.


----------



## jerryleight (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you still looking for someone to contract out to?
E mail me at [email protected] with phone number contact


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

*i would love to help you out*

i am your man to many trucks not enought work
fully insured 
Randy 
R&T Home improvements
[email protected]


----------

